# Padauk



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

My 18 y.o. son and I have built a end-grain cutting board out of tigerwood and padauk, based upon the video by Marc Spagnuolo (the Wood Whisperer) where he used maple and red heart. The plan is to finish it using a dilute wiping varnish, to seal the inner wood without a surface buildup.

I had someone tell me I should research the wood before using it, as padauk is an oily wood and may not be suitable for indirect contact with food. I'm not anal in this, as we are all going to die sometime anyway but I want to be prudent.

I'm not looking for the legalese answer here, just if its OK for momma to use the board her son helped make! 

I've attached photos of a slice of each I trimmed off and sprayed with lacquer (without sanding) to see the grain. I believe there's a family of wood that are all sold under this name, so I included the pictures.

(Obviously) the padauk is the red-orange one although the pictures are a bit heavy in red. The color is closer to a teak. I'll be starting a separate thread to ask about the tigerwood but I think I'll wait until the board is finished and post the result, warts and all. <g>


----------



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

Jim, the issue with Paduak for cutting boards is the large open pores. Food particles can accumulate in the pores to rot, mold and other nasty stuff. The open pores are just hard to keep clean. Closed grain woods like Hard Maple, Birch, Cherry, Goncalo Alves are best for cutting boards. Paduak is also a bit soft for a cutting surface.

Wood toxicity can be a concern around food but wood dust is the real problem. *HERE* is our write up.

Yes, I would use the cutting board with pride. Just wash it well especially if used with meat.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

*With attachments*



BigJimAK said:


> My 18 y.o. son and I have built a end-grain cutting board out of tigerwood and padauk, based upon the video by Marc Spagnuolo (the Wood Whisperer) where he used maple and red heart. The plan is to finish it using a dilute wiping varnish, to seal the inner wood without a surface buildup.
> 
> I had someone tell me I should research the wood before using it, as padauk is an oily wood and may not be suitable for indirect contact with food. I'm not anal in this, as we are all going to die sometime anyway but I want to be prudent.
> 
> ...


With attachments this time..


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I am not keen on the taste of Padauk. I bought a massive plank 10' x 3' x 2" years ago and have used it mainly for electric guitar bodies. The dust gets everywhere and stains hands and clothes. It looks nice and is a heavy wood. I cut my food on sycamore boards. Plain but clean.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike Wingate said:


> I am not keen on the taste of Padauk. I bought a massive plank 10' x 3' x 2" years ago and have used it mainly for electric guitar bodies. The dust gets everywhere and stains hands and clothes. It looks nice and is a heavy wood. I cut my food on sycamore boards. Plain but clean.


I used my DC, room air filter and (when sanding) my 3M P100 resperator filter when working with it and still ended up with an orange dust on things in the garage so... I donned the respirator again, got out the air hose, opened the garage door and blew it to the wind, providing organic nutrients to the environment. Of course I then used the air hose to blow clean the outer filter on my room air cleaner. Changed it back from orange to white. It's beautiful stuff but does create the dust!

As for the taste of padauk, I get my dietary fiber elsewhere, Mike. :laugh:


----------

